# Meetup with FP's after placement



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi there
We've got our first meet with the foster parents tomorrow, since Babyroo came home.
Feeling quite anxious about it. Unsure of what to expect. SS have left us to it, they feel we get on enough to arrange this ourselves, so we went ahead and did.
Intro's for me were very tough and although SW tells me that Babyroo has a strong connection with me now, I'm worried that the FC's will see something else.

She has come on in leaps and bounds in the past 5 weeks and I want them to see that, but something tells me they'll be looking for problems or comparisons.

Any advice of what should I tell them, or ask them or they'll ask us??
What happens next? Am I right in assuming the usual thing is for no direct contact after this meet?
It was all so different with Missboo's FC's. We email each other and speak on the phone, and occasionly visit each other's homes. 3 years on we've remained close friends. I don't expect to have the same relationship with Babyroo's FC's.

??


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

No advice really hun,

Just to say although pinkys FC was lovely it is hard when you have had such a good exp 1st time around not to compare. We see pooh bears FC regularly and have a v close relationship, although we do keep in touch with pinkys it is just not the same!

Good luck for tomorrow i am sure it will be fine.

PBMx


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Ever,

No advice really as didnt meet up with the foster family after placement although spoke on the phone and sent her an update letter a few months in, there was no expecatation from either party to meet up although we would like to at some point maybe later on this year I know I will feel anxious about it as wonder if our littly will remember her fm (were very close), but I guess it is doubtful after this time.

From your point of view your littly is much younger isnt she? so am guessing you will be fine, but can understand your anxiety, just remember this is your second time round and you are a good mummy to your two from what I have picked up in your posts ( your always give such good advice) so dont feel undermined (easier said than done I know).

Hope the day goes well.

Dawny

xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Ever 

We met up with our DS FM 8 weeks after palcement as it was his birthday & GOD if you look at the photos taken you can see how stressed I was!!  DS was 4 & he behaved brilliantly & I couldn't have asked for a better day BUT I was so on edge & I didn't need to be BUT the photos do show it!!

We've not kept in touch with our DD FM as she didn't drive, was in the process of moving & we just sent a letter in Christmas cards but that only lasted for 2 years.  We didn't feel as though anyone would benefit from meeting up.  The FM was due to get another baby soon after our DD moved out & her "family" life was a very busy one!!  Our DD was only 9 months of age when placed with us.

Hope the visit gos OK!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks ladies  

This morning I was so frought with anxiety I felt sick to my stomach! We'd been to a friend's party last night (out of town), so home late and babyroo's sleep routine completely thrown. I needed her to have a nap this morning so she could have her lunch early and be bright and alert for their visit at lunchtime!!
Half an hour to their arrival time, and she was still sleepy from her nap and I was desperately trying to ger her lunch down her and give her at least 20minutes in her chair (for tummy to settle) so that she could perform like a seal when they came! As it was, it turned out to be a pleasant visit and no perfomances on anybody's part! Babyroo smiled at FC's once she had stared them out first!! So they were relieved that she'd not cried, and so was I !!

They stayed an hour and left quite happy that she is settled and happy with us. I said I'd keep in touch, which I will, with updates every now and again, probably via email or text.

Such a relief to get that out of the way. Now babyroo desperate for her cot again and mean mummy will make her wait until at least 7pm   Oooh, I am so cruel sometimes!!  

x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi ever

Glad the day was a success...go and put your baby daughter to bed now!!! You cruel Mummy.............NOT!!

Emails and the odd letter I think are fine and stop them when ever you feel its becoming to much.

I have every respect for foster parents, they do a fantastic job & I only wish that we had some form of communication form the little baby we fostered via concurrency................NO such luck though!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi ever, i'm pleased today went well hun. we have spent the afternoon visiting our ds foster carers but we are so lucky as they are such a lovely couple and we have kept in very close contact taking turns to visit each others houses every 4 weeks or so, i don't know what we'll do if we adopt again and don't get along with the fc  

pam xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Glad the meeting went well Ever 

I suppose I dont have the added dimension of foster carers


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ever

Sorry its a bit late in replying but just wanted to say I'm pleased the visit went well.

I've called the FC once since DS moved in and keep meaning to call again but by the time I think about it I'm usually in bed and then tell myself to do it the next evening.  Must try and remember tonight 

Love
OT x


----------

